# MInot



## DNovicki (Jan 22, 2003)

Got a job offer from the hospital in Minot that looks good. Just wondering what is everyones opinion of the MInot area. Not going to ask about the hunting because when you come from Western Pa to NoDak I already know your worst day out there is better than the best day we ever had around here. One last thing housing is outrageous out there in Minot what gives? And if anybody has a rental property out that way let me know I dont need much and would like to keep it under say 450.00/month...Thanks


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Good luck finding something under 450. You can find a place for 450, but itll be crap. Housing is stuffed here cause of the oil boom. Unless you move in with someone, plan on spending at least 600 a month for an apartment. Oh, and you'll need a house if you plan on bringing any pets. They are not pet friendly out here. Some places you can look up, IMM, IPM, First Minot Management, and More properties. Those are just the ones I can think of off the top of my head. Far as buying, there are some decent houses out here for 120.

Far as Minot itself, its whatever you make it. Its small IMO, not many of the things you might be used to. Get used to traveling to hit up some of your favorite places to eat. You get used to it though I guess. Flat and not many trees! Oh and get ready to travel a bit to hunt. Deer anyway...


----------



## DNovicki (Jan 22, 2003)

Oh boy thats not good..................


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

I will agree that due to the boom its been crazy out in the area. But dont look to far into all the negatives Imapala is steaming about. You have to remember that its ND and we are some of the friendliest people around. Ask around and someone should be able to point you in the right directions. And as far as Hunting and fishing I think Impala might be blowing smoke a bit. I know there is some great hunting opportunities within 15 to 20 minutes of town..... Good luck. :beer:


----------



## DNovicki (Jan 22, 2003)

I have been to NoDak a number of times, 5 to be exact, for hunting and always hunted out of Harvey so I know whats involved hunting there, thats not the problem. Now Im thinking that maybe I will buy someplace right off the bat. I saw a couple of inexpensive props in Rugby and since the speed limit out there is 75 the commute wont be too bad. Driven 52 many times. I contacted a real estate agent and am waiting for him to get back to me. No way am Im going to pay 650.00/month to rent a 1 bedroom apt when I could buy for a hell of a lot less.


----------



## uppersouris (Jul 27, 2009)

cgreeny said:


> I will agree that due to the boom its been crazy out in the area. But dont look to far into all the negatives Imapala is steaming about. You have to remember that its ND and we are some of the friendliest people around. Ask around and someone should be able to point you in the right directions. And as far as Hunting and fishing I think Impala might be blowing smoke a bit. I know there is some great hunting opportunities within 15 to 20 minutes of town..... Good luck. :beer:


bingo!

If you have to travel far for deer you need to open your eyes.

Impala has stated before he hates it here so his is a very biased opinion.

Minot is great place to raise a family. Safe, very low crime, great schools and like cgreeny said some of the friendlist people around. Big enough to have what you need but small enought to not fight traffic, crime, etc.

be ready for winter though :wink:

good luck with your decision

BTW rugby to minot would be one heck of a commute especially in Dec/jan! 
I would look into surrounding towns like Velva, Lansford, Max, Granville or similar, housing is much cheaper in these small towns


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

I agree with uppersouris, the commute down US 2 in the winter would be pretty bad at times, especially if you have to drive 60 miles 1 way everyday. Even if you found a cheaper place that far away, the extra cost for gas daily wouldn't make it worth it in the long run. As for hunting, you can find everything from pheasant to deer anywhere in that area.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

IMO Minot is a dumpy town with a hugely over priced housing market. My Bro-in-law and family just moved to Velva(from Fargo) instead of Minot to give the kids a much better place to grow up. My inlaws live there and every time we go visit I am unimpressed with the town and what it has to offer, especially in places to eat, and customer services. And it has nothing to do with having to visit the inlaws!!! Aside from that, I have never heard a positive thing about the hospital there.

Don't mean to rain on your parade, this is just what I have heard and experienced!


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

You locals are jaded. So much so it ****** me off. I don't even say anything bad and you still want to steam about how great it is. Well whatever... Ill tell you the truth. There is about 3 big chain food places to eat in town excluding fast food. There isn't property around that the locals will let you hunt being an out of stater. Not to mention there aren't any big spots that hold a lot of deer close to Minot. I'd say 52 is your best bet for being close to Minot.

Flat out, this place is not that great for a single guy that isn't from the area. If you don't grow up here and are single, you will not like it as much as home. I've come to find it bearable, but I was just in Rapid City this last weekend and what a difference... And as far as being friendly, not w/ hunting. Ill be damned if I been able to find somewhere to let me bowhunt... Seems if you don't go sit in the small town bars you will have no luck by just asking. Whatever, I would like this place a lot more if I didn't have to hear about how great it is from the locals all the time. You make me want to leave more than the area itself...


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I didn't want to quote the whole damn thing, but Holy Crap!!

:fiddle: I have never heard such a sad story!! 

Impala, I will give you one thing, it definately would suck for a single guy, unless you are into dating women with kids.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

laite319 said:


> Impala, I will give you one thing, it definately would suck for a single guy, unless you are into dating women with kids.


Thank you.

Which is a huge thing for me. I'm not the single guy, run though women type. I like being in relationships and will honestly admit it would be a lot better w/ a significant other. But there are not women that either A: aren't huge, B: don't have kids, or C: aren't 21 and over....


----------



## DNovicki (Jan 22, 2003)

Ok here we go. For me this is all about a job, I live in Pennsylvania and where I live there are NO jobs at all. I am a registered nurse and frankly this is the first offer I have had since April. I have been married to a great gal for 20+ years so meeting women is not on my mind. I know what the towns in NoDak are like and frankly I want to get away from the bigger cities and the crime. As far as hunting goes, as I said before, I have been to Harvey a number of times and never had a problem getting permission to hunt once you stop and talk to the land owner. The hunting here in Pa puts 1 million, yes 1 million guys into the woods for the opening week of deer season and to be honest I havent hunted deer in years. This move is about making a lifestyle change and finding gameful employment. The money is running out and in these times you go where the work is. My only problem is the housing its unbelieveably priced given the location. I did talk to the Heart of America hosp yesterday in Rugby and there is interest there. I admit that I would not be wanting to make a 120 mile commute every day but at this point I'd do just about anything to find a job. Thanks again for everyones input and keep it coming. Its appreciated and if you know of any reasonably proced apartments shoot me a pm.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Like anything, there are different opinions. Tim is entitled to his from his view point as others are too. It is what you see that counts. I loved being stationed in many different places while others hated the place...so be it. It is what you make out of it.

I love the Minot area and I could NOT agree with Tim on ANY of his points, doesn't make them less valid though, it is his opinion.

I had my largest doe in my life less then 5 miles from the city limit and it was a walk up and ask situation without any beer drinking involved.

As far as the women go, like with hunting, maybe you are in the wrong area or using the wrong bait. Think about it...maybe it is not the area...

Go there with an open mind and explore to draw your conclusions. I am one though that loves that area and all it has to offer.


----------



## uppersouris (Jul 27, 2009)

> There is about 3 big chain food places to eat in town excluding fast food. There isn't property around that the locals will let you hunt being an out of stater


Two of the most preposterous statements ever :roll:

I could rattle off 15 great restuarants just off the top of my head.

The second is absolutely rediculious. In fact I have a neighbors who would willingly let you hunt if you just asked. In prime areas close to town.

Impala you have such a chip on your shoulder for this place its unbelievable.


----------



## Scott LeDuc (Aug 4, 2008)

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> Whatever, I would like this place a lot more if I didn't have to hear about how great it is from the locals all the time. You make me want to leave more than the area itself...


Follow your heart Tim and leave!!!!


----------



## DNovicki (Jan 22, 2003)

Geez I didnt mean to start something just looking for some cheap housing that is close by. I really cannot fathom that I would have any difficulty finding hunting spots a short drive out of MInot. The people of NoDak were always hospitable and welcoming during my trips there.........


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

laite319 said:


> IMO Minot is a dumpy town with a hugely over priced housing market. My Bro-in-law and family just moved to Velva(from Fargo) instead of Minot to give the kids a much better place to grow up. My inlaws live there and every time we go visit I am unimpressed with the town and what it has to offer, especially in places to eat, and customer services. And it has nothing to do with having to visit the inlaws!!! Aside from that, I have never heard a positive thing about the hospital there.
> 
> Don't mean to rain on your parade, this is just what I have heard and experienced!


I will not argue on the Hospital comment too much, as it needs upgrades big time. But as far as a dumpy town, this coming from someone in DL, OUCH.... But too each their own, I can see many +/- of some things in Minot. I personally like it here, and I moved here from Grand Forks. :roll:


----------



## uppersouris (Jul 27, 2009)

I just caught the "Minot is a dumpy town" comment from Laite. This coming from a guy in Devils Lake??? :rollin: DL is the epidome of dumpy towns!! Without the lake, that place is a notch below Williston hahaaa.

:lol:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I think you'll have a hard time finding cheap apts. in Minot. I would look to the smaller communities within 20-30 miles, housing will be a bit cheaper if available. There should be a realtor or a property management company in Minot that can help. If you have not already done so, I would contact their chamber of commerce, they may be able to help too.

Minot isn't so bad. Jamestown's better and we're getting a new hospital.  

The apt. situation here is the same though, few available.

Good luck!

huntin1


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

huntin1 said:


> The apt. situation here is the same though, few available.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> huntin1


Not to side track the thread, but you are ccorrect. The apt situation in Jamestown is a joke. I couldn't find a place when I first moved here and my buddy still can't find a DECENT place that will take dogs. I really think if a guy put up a couple nice apt buildings in Jamestown he'd do well.....

Now, the little time I've spent in Minot I thought it was a nice town. I was doing some canola plot work one summer and we had a couple plots out there so we were there quite a bit that summer. I thought it was a releif to get over there and out of Fargo. However, I have a buddy, born and raised in Minot, who absolutely despises the town. He has never talked one good thing about it. But he is also not into hunting and prefers the city life.

I think if you're looking for a "lifestyle change", you'll like it out there, or any where in ND.

No comment on DL vs Minot..... :lol:


----------



## Scott LeDuc (Aug 4, 2008)

DNovicki

All BS aside Minot is a good place to live. As far as the hospital goes you may have your issues. Through word of mouth (not personal experience) I have heard a lot of alarming stories but take that with a grain of salt.

As far as quality of life it's great. I moved here 3.5 years ago from the Twin Cities and I have never looked back. You couldn't drag me kicking and screaming back to "the big city". As mentioned, if you are open to having a bit of a lifestyle change you will enjoy it.

Hunting opportunities are endless here regardless of what you are hunting. Anybody who tells you otherwise is not getting after it.

Best of luck with the decision and possible move.


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Ahhh Minot, my hometown. I grew up in Minot, currently live in Grand Forks.

Im not sure how it is for a single bachelor, but when I was in highschool, it was good. Hunting opportunities every direction from town. Sakakawea fishing only 45-60 minutes away.

There are a few good places to eat also. A few local non-chain restaurants are excellent.

If you love the outdoors, its a great place to live.


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Are they still renting/selling housing at the radar base south of town? That used to be very inexpensive, and only a 16 mile drive. Max isnt too far either, not the greatest small town, but lots of hunting opportunities just outside city limits.


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

My relatives live in Drake, 35-45 mons SE of minot on 52. Houses are dirt cheap but it is a small town of only a few hundred. Look at the communities around 20-30 minutes from town and I'll bet you can find something. Everyone is saying bars to get hunting spots, but there are other means. Churches and community organizations come to mind. I grew up in WF and have spent most of my adult life away from home, but I plan on retiring in the Drake area. Got a couple nice does last year and put in for two left over tags this year.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

The origional post asked for OPINIONS of minot, so I am giving mine. I am speaking from MY experience in the town. You can debate all you want, but that won't change my experiences nor will it sway my opinions.

What does the fact that I live in Devils Lake have to do with Minot being a dumpy town??? The question wasn't "is Devils Lake a dumpy town?" I am not sure what epidome is, but DL might have or be one?

I have lived in all areas of this state except the extreme SW, and in over 10 towns in ND. I have spent much time in and around Minot, and except for Williston, that is the one place I would not live. Surrounding areas are not bad, but I would not live in Minot!

Whom ever said you don't have to fight traffic in an earlier post must not drive very much. Minot is one of the most jacked up places in the state! I see crashes in town every time I visit. Minot definately has its fair share of crime too. But since you are going to say it, so does Devils Lake.

I am not saying the town doesn't have nice areas, nor am I saying it doesn't have good people(my inlaws are wonderful people) I am just saying from my time there, I don't care for the town.

And again, the cost of housing is way out of proportion to what the town has to offer!

Rugby on the other hand is a very nice smaller town, and would be an excellent place to live and raise children, IMO.


----------



## DNovicki (Jan 22, 2003)

I contacted several realtors regarding propety in Rugby and am waiting for them to get back to me. If I can buy a house for 15-18K which is doable then thats my plan. Sometimes after working a long stressful night in the hosp a good drive helps you relax and unwind. I know my dog will like Rugby and so will I. I hope to be out of this god forsaken hell hole soon and be where people are decent and friendly. Looking forward to my move ( and of course the hunting)......


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I grew up in small town (Starkweather, 26 miles north of Devils Lake) ND, shortly after graduating I moved to Fargo and lived there for 23 years. The May before last I moved 25 miles north of Minot, in the Glenburn/Lansford area to a home in the country. Hunting and fishing in the area is what originaly made me interested in the area, getting out of the large town and back to slower paced life is what drove me to persue this goal. I am very happy in the area and never intend on leaving ND !!!

DNovicki 
Good luck to your wife and you with your move !!!


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Boy, not sure about 15-18K for a house, but I can check with the guy I work with out of Rugby and see if he knows of any place. I just spoke with another guy from Rugby, and he said probably the 30K range is more realistic. He just sold his house there for $105K. The wind turbine project is going strong so rental places might be tough to find. Hopefully the folks you contacted will be able to help you out!


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

MSG Rude said:


> Like anything, there are different opinions. Tim is entitled to his from his view point as others are too. It is what you see that counts. I loved being stationed in many different places while others hated the place...so be it. It is what you make out of it.
> 
> I love the Minot area and I could NOT agree with Tim on ANY of his points, doesn't make them less valid though, it is his opinion.
> 
> ...


Constructive criticism/valid thinking. This I appreciate and can deal with. Like talking to someone who has been around. Why he is my favorite person on this forum. You don't have to agree w/ me or what I think but below is what frustrates me and makes me want to get the hell out.



Scott LeDuc said:


> Follow your heart Tim and leave!!!!


Far as the hunting part, I think my eastern accent may have to do w/ the negative responses I have gotten. You can clearly tell I am not a local and most likely a "Baser". And I have heard terrible things about basers that were given permission to hunt. I however was rasied very old school and have tremendous respect for other peoples belongings. Leaving gates open, leaving trash or not picking trash up you see is unbelievable to me. So I could be getting lumped into a bad group. I can't really blame people for that. I know if I got car jacked by a hitch hiker, I'd never pick one up again. Same rules apply I suppose. Like I said, I've got use to the town and what it has to offer. I haven't had many great times in town, but have done some fun stuff w/ a bit of traveling involved. Mt Rushmore was an absolute blast. But I also fell in love w/ Rapid City... Far as town though, I absolutely love all you can eat rib wednesdays at Space Aliens. I look forward to that every chance I get since I don't always have off wednesdays.

Who knows, by the time hunting season is done I may be the happiest guy in Minot. I'll tell you right now I am more excited for this hunting season than ever knowing the caliber of animals out here. I wish I had more than one spot to hunt that wasn't an hour away but I'm going to get to the badlands and chased some pronghorn at some point too I'm sure. I don't like the fact that I can't shoot a doe before I shoot my buck. Kind of anti QDM if you ask me. Because I was really hoping to get down to the badlands and spot and stalk a mulie doe, but can't until I tag out on my buck. At least so I was informed by a local.

But again, I think I would like Minot a lot more if I had a family or a significant other. But since I don't and am only in my late 20s, I still enjoy doing the night life thing when I can. Which I can understand some of the loacls may not, but I do. Its not that I Minot/ND bash but simply state my opinions as someone who has seen a different side. On another note, I absolutely hate my job here too, so that plays a role in how much I like ND.

Personally I think the OP will be more than happy in or around the Minot area. But to bash me or anyone else that may not agree for themselves is what simply gets me annoyed. And when I have a reputation w/ people I have never seen post before, that gets me too. I'm a nice guy and enjoy the outdoors as much as the next guy. Because I'm different doesn't not mean I should be a scapegoat as an out of stater. Everyone brags about how nice the locals are here but not one local or anyone on the forums has volunteered to show me the ropes out here. The only one that invited me to do anything was from MN.

My case is rested and I apologize to the OP if I trashed up his thread.


----------



## DNovicki (Jan 22, 2003)

I took no offense so as far as Im concerned no harm done. What is a "baser"? I did see a couple of places in the 18K range so thats the direction im headed. I was in heating and a/c for 20 years before I became a nurse and I have completely remodeled 2 houses and am not afraid to tackle a "project". Again looking forward to the move.......


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> I don't like the fact that I can't shoot a doe before I shoot my buck. Kind of anti QDM if you ask me. Because I was really hoping to get down to the badlands and spot and stalk a mulie doe, but can't until I tag out on my buck. At least so I was informed by a local.


Not sure exactly what you mean here, but if you have a second or third doe tag you do not need to shoot a buck first. These tags can be used in any open season with the appropriate weapon. Although you are restricted to the unit on the tag.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

HUNTNFISHND said:


> ImpalaSSpeed96 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't like the fact that I can't shoot a doe before I shoot my buck. Kind of anti QDM if you ask me. Because I was really hoping to get down to the badlands and spot and stalk a mulie doe, but can't until I tag out on my buck. At least so I was informed by a local.


Who told you that you can't shoot a doe until you fill your buck tag?No such law. :eyeroll:


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

The archery shop owner, Ken. They said don't use my bow tag to shoot a doe. I even asked about buying a doe tag and using that but they said no, shoot something w/ horns first. I was like WTF? I never saw anything directly about it on the G&F site. And not that I can't shoot a doe, but if I shoot a doe first, I just burned my buck tag.

A "baser" is a military member stationed at Minot. The term given cause a lot of the locals don't like the military because of their standoffish attitude towards Minot. I personally want to get involved w/ a lot more locals but its hard to meet anyone w/ my job.


----------



## Scott LeDuc (Aug 4, 2008)

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> MSG Rude said:
> 
> 
> > Like anything, there are different opinions. Tim is entitled to his from his view point as others are too. It is what you see that counts. I loved being stationed in many different places while others hated the place...so be it. It is what you make out of it.
> ...


Impala,

Good post, you explained yourself well. It's clear that your values do not line up perfectly with the Minot Area and that's ok. Your post above shed some positivies on the Minot Area which to be frank with you is what people around here appreciate. Put the shoe on the other foot for awhile. I am guessing you have a lot of pride in the place you call home (East Coast). It's no different here.

Best of Luck to you and OP :beer:


----------



## jcnelsn1 (Oct 28, 2008)

DNovicki,

Have you looked at Bismarck? There generally are a lot of health care jobs here. I recently moved to Bismarck from Indianapolis and it is heaven on earth to me. Great hunting, great fishing, plenty of nice restaurants and shopping, good schools and hospitals, zoo and great parks, recreation on the river, safe, etc....


----------



## Bushwacker (Mar 30, 2003)

If you havn't taken the job yet you should check ND Job service. There are lots of nursing job opeings around ND. Maybe you will find a better place to go.
There is quite a list just in Bismarck alone.


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

if you decide to move to bismarck, I would suggest housing in the north end, nicer, newer, and away from the projects


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> The archery shop owner, Ken. They said don't use my bow tag to shoot a doe. I even asked about buying a doe tag and using that but they said no, shoot something w/ horns first. I was like WTF? I never saw anything directly about it on the G&F site. And not that I can't shoot a doe, but if I shoot a doe first, I just burned my buck tag.
> 
> A "baser" is a military member stationed at Minot. The term given cause a lot of the locals don't like the military because of their standoffish attitude towards Minot. I personally want to get involved w/ a lot more locals but its hard to meet anyone w/ my job.


That is not true.You maybe misunderstood them.

If you have a bow tag,you can shoot any deer with it.But you sure don't have to shoot a buck first.Never heard of that.Do you have a doe tag also?


----------



## usafman81 (Sep 7, 2009)

Minot is a safe, small town. I'm originally from Detroit and stationed here with the US Air Force now.

I'll keep my gripes short: 1) Housing market sucks and quality of living is horrible for the price. 2) There is no chain stores here besides a select few so the pricing on certain items is very high (i.e. car parts...). 3) Some of the locals have little to no social interaction outside Myspace so they tend to act like tough-boys until you have to put them in their place.

On the bright side though; Minot is a generally safe community but just be prepared for your kids to grow up with little social interaction with the rest of the world. I've found that most people in Minot, have never been outside North Dakota; maybe thats why they act the way they do.

Winters here at cold but snowfall is minimal. This last winter was "a lot of snow" according to the locals who've lived here only a few years but its normal as far as records going back 20-30 years state. Minot public works do not take very good care of the roads here; the "two lane" road downtown turns into a 1, maybe 1.5 lane road halfway through winter because they don't plow properly. They use sand, not "ice melt" here so your car gets very dirty and the roads are frozen mud for months on end. Our street was, at one time, 6 inches of sold ice/snow this past winter. You'd think being from the cold north they would know how to take care of things but they don't.

If you live off the beaten path, be prepared to need a 4x4 truck -- and no, all-wheel-drive will not cut it. Even some local streets are plowed last and depending on your job, you could be fired if you don't show up to work. Get some chains, some good winter tires and an emergency kits/blankets just in case. You might not need them but you'll be glad you have them when you need them. Past winters we didn't even get 10" total; this year we had ~60" total -- we had snow from mid-Dec until May-June depending on where you lived in and around town.

If you want, let me know and I could show you around a little. I'm pretty new to the hunting scene here myself and wouldn't mind a friend to check out new grounds with. Most the farmers around here will gladly let you hunt their fields if you ask too.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

> I've found that most people in Minot, have never been outside North Dakota; maybe thats why they act the way they do.





> but just be prepared for your kids to grow up with little social interaction with the rest of the world.


You evidently don't know many people. And what in hell does getting out of ND have to do with any thing? I have been to many places all over the world and have met some amazing people, and some ignorant a$$holes. It didn't matter where they were from or what they did, or if they left their own little corner of the world. I have heard time and time again how wonderful people of ND are. When I make a traffic stop on a vehicle from basically any where outside the tri-state area, and especially folks from outside the country, I hear about how nice, kind, great the ND people are.

There are always two sides to the coin, maybe you need to take a look at yourself and see if you might be part of the problem if you are having bad experiences.

I am guessing they act the way they do for the same reason the land owners act the way they do. Once you have been screwed over or had some bad experiences, you just get jaded. You really can't blame them. Especially with folks like this :withstupid: jumping up spewing ignorance.

By the way, where are you from? You have so much experience with snow removal and maintenance maybe you should run for city office!


----------



## DNovicki (Jan 22, 2003)

I have talked to some of the local realtors and they have nothing for apt rental until Oct 1 and then its a "maybe", so Im starting to get concerned about housing. Where I live now,Girard Pa., we get really bad winters. Last winter we got 148" of snow and I do have Chevy 4x4 so Im not worried about the snow in the least. I also have been talking with the hosp in Rugby and if I could get a job there the housing is fairly cheap so maybe I would buy right off the bat. My kids are all grown so schools and that type of thing are a non-issue. My main concern is the housing and once I get that squared away Im sure everything else will fall into place. Lastly as far as a-holes go there are plenty of em right next door here in Girard so I think that they are everywhere and not just in NoDak. Oh yea one thing I did want to ask about was what is needed to prepare my truck for the really cold temps you guys get out there. Like I said I have a 2007 Chevy Silverado crew cab 4x4 but are there any special precautions I need to take for say the minus 30 degree days. It gets cold here but not that cold...........


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Yes.....we do have a week of -30 during most winters.If you have a garage it will be OK.....if not you probably will need a tank or block heater to plug in overnight.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

I recommend a batter blanket too. The block heater won't be enough to save it if it gets to -60 like it did last year.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

A block heater should be just fine. I have have never had a problem with any of my vehicles being outside it as long as they were plugged in.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Definitely a block heater. You probably want to get your coolant checked out as well, just to make sure there is enough antifreeze in it so it doesn't end up freezing if you forget to plug in the block heater or have to leave it parked somewhere that it can't be plugged in when its -30. The battery blanket idea might not hurt either, if you were willing to spend the extra money for one.


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> I recommend a batter blanket too. The block heater won't be enough to save it if it gets to -60 like it did last year.


-60????? Where????? Dude were u even here in ND? The guy is thinking MINOT ND not Siberia. U find me 1 night in Minot where it has been even -55 degree's BELOW ZERO fahrenheit in the 2008-2009 winter. :eyeroll:

I have worked(roughnecking 86-93) in Siberia and the North slopes of Alaska and have only seen -60 a handfull of times, in 7 winters up/over there.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

ej4prmc said:


> ImpalaSSpeed96 said:
> 
> 
> > I recommend a batter blanket too. The block heater won't be enough to save it if it gets to -60 like it did last year.
> ...


LOL, you sound so silly. It was in fact -60 here last year in Minot. I can post the wx page I copied when I was out in Deering last year and it read -55 out there. I'd be more then happy to post it up for you. Was I even here in ND lol. I love it when people call me out :lol:

It was most likely this day I guess. http://www.wunderground.com/history/air ... atename=NA

But like I said, I have the actual screen from weather.com copied to my computer at home when it read -30 somethin mean and -55 w/ the wind chill.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> ej4prmc said:
> 
> 
> > ImpalaSSpeed96 said:
> ...


I haven't seen anyone say anything about windchill.....The coldest ACTUAL temp I have seen here in the last 35 years is -42 at Bottineau.A long way from -60.


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> ej4prmc said:
> 
> 
> > ImpalaSSpeed96 said:
> ...


POST IT! -60 temp NOT WIND CHILL. NEVER GOING I have seen -60 temps with 25mph winds and 45mph gust's but not in ND!! Move to Texas

And by the way, wind chill ONLY affects skin NOT METAL or Batter(y's)


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Thats crazy cause I know my battery was stone cold dead that day. There had been more then one day it was in the -30 range and my battery was fine w/out the wind. But regardless...


----------



## HARRY2 (Jul 26, 2004)

Does Minot still have that law about Concealed Carry that is against ND law?


----------



## HARRY2 (Jul 26, 2004)

DNovicki said:


> I have talked to some of the local realtors and they have nothing for apt rental until Oct 1 and then its a "maybe", so Im starting to get concerned about housing. Where I live now,Girard Pa., we get really bad winters. Last winter we got 148" of snow and I do have Chevy 4x4 so Im not worried about the snow in the least. I also have been talking with the hosp in Rugby and if I could get a job there the housing is fairly cheap so maybe I would buy right off the bat. My kids are all grown so schools and that type of thing are a non-issue. My main concern is the housing and once I get that squared away Im sure everything else will fall into place. Lastly as far as a-holes go there are plenty of em right next door here in Girard so I think that they are everywhere and not just in NoDak. Oh yea one thing I did want to ask about was what is needed to prepare my truck for the really cold temps you guys get out there. Like I said I have a 2007 Chevy Silverado crew cab 4x4 but are there any special precautions I need to take for say the minus 30 degree days. It gets cold here but not that cold...........


 Buy a new battery before your first winter, and if anything on your truck is about to fail you can bet it will wait till it is -30. New battery plus block heater and you dont have to worry.


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> Thats crazy cause I know my battery was stone cold dead that day. There had been more then one day it was in the -30 range and my battery was fine w/out the wind. But regardless...


 -37 is not -60 AND wind only affects SKIN not plastic or metal.

Listen, no personal attacks...to include name calling. Clean it up.

MSG Rude


----------



## rberglof (May 17, 2007)

When I bought my place outside of Rugby I went through Brokers 12 and did everything on line except the final paper work Bob & Monica were very helpful and easy to work with. I found people there to be very friendly and like the town, we will be moving there when I retire. As far as Minot having never lived there and only visit and shop there a few times a year when we are on vacation I have found it to be a nice town with friendly people and compared to Bakersfield or Lancaster California traffic is a breeze.

http://www.brokers12.com/cgi-bin/proper ... ction=desc


----------



## DNovicki (Jan 22, 2003)

Well it looks like my Minot dream is going to crash and burn. I never thought in a million years that I would run into the housing problems like have run into. There are no, none, zip, zero, nada affordable apartments in Minot or the surrounding area and the houses that I have looked at are either too far away for the daily drive to the hospital or in such poor condition you couldnt live in one of you wanted to. I was stoked to move but I cant afford 800.00/month rent when I still have a house back in Pa that I need to hang on to til the wife's school year is done in June 2010. So for everyone that replied I thank you and maybe I will see you down the road some day. If you see a Grey Chevy Silverado with a big Chessie barking his arse off in back that will be me next year hunting as a non-res. Dam why dont things ever go like you plan..............


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

> I just caught the "Minot is a dumpy town" comment from Laite. This coming from a guy in Devils Lake??? DL is the epidome of dumpy towns!! Without the lake, that place is a notch below Williston hahaaa


.

The pot calling the kettle black.


----------



## jcnelsn1 (Oct 28, 2008)

Dnovicki - Did you ever look at hospitals in Bismarck? I imagine there are many more of those jobs here than in Minot. Plus there is more housing and oil workers aren't causing a shortage. Too far to commute to work in the oil fields.


----------



## DNovicki (Jan 22, 2003)

Actually I did look at Biscmark and there werent as many jobs as you would think. I didnt apply because I had this job in the bag but maybe I will check it out. Thanks for the info you might see me out there yet....


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

> The pot calling the kettle black.


No, it is panties getting bunched because I said minot is a dumpy town.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

laite319
Devils Lake is a dumpy town.

If you do feel that way, I guess you are use to it.

I know D.L. very well, from Mel's Bar (80's) on up to your most classy bar; what is the name of it?

I do have to say though..... End of the Line is a great hangout.....


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

What any one, including me, thinks of DL is irrelevant!!! This isn't a competition for who has the better city. Why do you think it makes any difference where I live? :huh:

Now that he isn't going to move there the whole thing is irrelevant, but just to be clear.........
The guy asked about MINOT, not DEVILS LAKE.

Mossy, I am not sure which bar you would call the "classy" bar, but the End of the Line IS a nice place as far as bars go. Excellent hot wings!!!


----------



## luveyes (Jan 22, 2005)

Novicki,

I also am an RN... DO your research on the place of employment before jumping to Minot. Lots of other viable options.

-Medcenter and St A's in Bismarck
-Meritcare and Innovis in Fargo (also the VA)
-Dickinson has a fair medical facility\

All are hiring!!!!!

There are many others. Absolutely DO NOT pigeon hole yourself into the Minot offerings. I like the town, actually grew up there, and love the local opportunities; but employment is a huge part of life and happiness. eople will dog any place that is mentioned, but they all have their good and bad. Fargo takes some getting used to, but a bit of searching and the willingness to put a mile or 2 on the outdoors opportunities are there, the same with Bismarck and Grand Forks.


----------

